# PMC Green



## Stick Dummy (Jun 17, 2004)

Has anybody here tried the PMC Green ammunition, specifically .40 S&W yet?


----------



## StraightRazor (Jun 18, 2004)

PMC GREEN IS PEOPLE!!! ITS PEOPLE!!!!

Sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 18, 2004)

Too Funny!


That Carlton Heston line used to be one of my favorites too.......


The PMC site lists the .40 S&W Green @ 1350 fps, and if I remember right 465 ft lbs of energy :erg:

Dude thats flat cooking!


----------

